# Is this a low tech tank?



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That looks low tech to me. But, I consider low tech to actually refer to low light tanks, which don't need CO2 or more than minimal fertilizing. That tank does look like it has low light, and I don't see any CO2 apparatus either.


----------



## glassguppy (Nov 2, 2012)

Hoppy said:


> That looks low tech to me. But, I consider low tech to actually refer to low light tanks, which don't need CO2 or more than minimal fertilizing. That tank does look like it has low light, and I don't see any CO2 apparatus either.


Well in other photos of this tank and the one next to it, you can see that the owner had a tray of long flourescent lights hanging above it in addition to the lighting that the tank comes with. So if you think it looks like low lighting you'd think so certainly without the hanging flourescent bulbs which i don't have.. Plus the tank shown is either a 4 or 6 gallon and I have a 9 so that makes it different too... I think I remember someone saying that this tank's light if medium low... I'm not sure though. Any guesses what the plants here are? I really need help figuring this out and so far I've not been getting many replies... :fish1:


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Certainly looks low-tech to me as well.


----------



## glassguppy (Nov 2, 2012)

discuspaul said:


> Certainly looks low-tech to me as well.


Hey thanks for replying back, it would help me if more did so I could develop more of a consensus lol.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 16, 2011)

Nothing difficult here glassguppy.

Just looks like java moss, chain sword and Staurogyne repens to me (could be wrong on the last one, I'm very ignorant of most stem plants).

Easy peasy low tech.


----------



## glassguppy (Nov 2, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Nothing difficult here glassguppy.
> 
> Just looks like java moss, chain sword and Staurogyne repens to me (could be wrong on the last one, I'm very ignorant of most stem plants).
> 
> Easy peasy low tech.


Thanks! yaaaaay! :bounce:


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

As others have stated these plants are easy to grow.


----------



## glassguppy (Nov 2, 2012)

Does anyone know if that branch in the tank is driftwood? It doesn't look like it but I dunno... would it be okay to find a branch outside and use that? I think that's what the person who made this tank did and then tied on some java or taiwan moss "I can't tell if it's java or taiwan - if you know please lemme know"


----------



## BigTom (Sep 16, 2011)

Hard to tell from the picture. Found wood is generally fine to use, as long as it is completely dead and dry. Check it over for soft spots and remove any remaining bark and you're good to go. I've used beech, oak, heather, blackthorn (dethorned), heather, spruce and ivy.


----------



## glassguppy (Nov 2, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Hard to tell from the picture. Found wood is generally fine to use, as long as it is completely dead and dry. Check it over for soft spots and remove any remaining bark and you're good to go. I've used beech, oak, heather, blackthorn (dethorned), heather, spruce and ivy.


Why is it so important to remove the bark anyway?


----------



## BigTom (Sep 16, 2011)

glassguppy said:


> Why is it so important to remove the bark anyway?


Just because it tends to break down relatively quickly, so you'll get a lot of mulm build up and some ammonia released. Depending on the amount of bark vs the filtration capacity of the tank, this may or may not be an issue.


----------



## mc1973 (May 1, 2013)

Right off the bat I can tell it's low tech. The guy has super easy plants, a decent light (probably can get that for like 15 bucks at home depot) and on top of that it looks like it's right by the window. Other than that I don't know as far as fert dosing what you consider to be low tech.


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah it is, even if it wasn't you could easily achieve a look like that in a low tech.


----------

